# What to expect with outdoor boarding?



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

So I'm currently boarding my horse outdoors 24/7 and it's been doing wonders with helping his spookiness because he's getting to just be a horse with other horses. I'm going to start by saying that I love the barn I'm at - I love the other boarders, the facility, the lessons, all that jazz.

However, I'm a little bit confused and miffed about what I should be getting with the fee that I'm paying for my board. On my barn's website it says that the cost of grain, should the horse need it, is included in the cost of the board. When I inquired about getting some grain for my horse because he's a little ribby and I can't get that last bit of weight on him it seems, they said that they would try giving it to him, and then came back to me saying that he wouldn't eat the grain with the other horses around. Meanwhile all the other horses that are boarded indoors go inside for their grain, or at least are taken out of the paddock on a halter and lead to eat the grain and then put back in.

I sort of shrugged it off and figured that he'd gain the last bit of weight (he's really not missing a lot, I'm just being a picky momma I think) when I start riding less during the week with school. Then today, since it was unexpectedly cold, I had asked if they could just throw his blanket on him since I didn't expect it to be this cold today when I went yesterday. I received an answer to the effect of "I don't mind doing it this once but that's not something we do for the outdoor horses, so in future you should put it on yourself.", then about 10 minutes later a message saying "Okay uhm he was being difficult to catch so he doesn't have a blanket on, but he goes in the shelter at night so he'll be ok for the night... sorry..."

I should say that this is my first horse and my first experience boarding a horse, so I don't know if maybe I should have known that blanketing wouldn't be something they would do for him? And is it par for the course that I would feed him his grain myself if I wanted it? 

Again I'm definitely not trying to bash my barn, I love it. But I just want to get an idea of what's normal for outdoor board and what's not included, because I sort of feel like I'm bothersome whenever I ask for something.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

When boarding outside the boarders will feed your horse and make sure he has water. if something bad happens or if it looks like the horse is having issues - they should call you. But other than that they don't need to do anything.

Two of my horses are 23 and they went through our -20F winter last year outdoors with no issues. They have a bigger area this year, with more room to move, but they really don't need to be blanketed, as their winter coat comes natural.

But the boarders only need to worry about feeding and watering. If you did forget to blanket him - I would just leave it until you got time to do it yourself. Its not their job to do that stuff for you, even if you ask they have the right to say no.
When feeding grain it really depends on the boarders. Sometimes they will do it for you and other times they may need you to come in - but usually not. Just have a paper saying when and how much is what they would need.

They may move your horses around to go into different pens, but thats about it.

does this help?


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

amberly said:


> When boarding outside the boarders will feed your horse and make sure he has water. if something bad happens or if it looks like the horse is having issues - they should call you. But other than that they don't need to do anything.
> 
> Two of my horses are 23 and they went through our -20F winter last year outdoors with no issues. They have a bigger area this year, with more room to move, but they really don't need to be blanketed, as their winter coat comes natural.
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you amberly! That was very helpful, I appreciate it. When I started boarding there I never really got a full run down of what would and wouldn't happen, so I sort of had a lot of questions regarding that. I apologize for seeming ignorant!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

thats okay 
but yes - usually the boarders will only worry about feed and water.
They will contact you if they have any questions or concerns and such like that.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know how big your barn is but I run an outdoor boarding facility.

I do blanket changes as needed, I do fly spray in the summer once a day if the boarder can't make it out or the horse is running around like a maniac trying to get away from the flies.

Twice a day I will bring the horses in and tie them to eat their grain.

I put round bales out in the field, one bale for every two horses. 

Where it is fall I put blankets on for the night when I bring the horses in for their supper grain and pull them off when I bring them in for their breakfast grain in the morning. 

Not really that much work for me to do. 

All this is included in the price of my outdoor board.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

we are in a warmer climate than you, so not fair to make comparisons, but here they do NOT blanket your horse. the horses are out on a 30 acre pasture, so bringing them in is a chore. if you want them blanketed or grained, you must do it yourself. 

none of the hroses here need blankets. as long as they have a windbreak, a roof to shelter under and lots of hay to eat, they are totally fine. they go up and down hills all day long and run as a group and are very capable trail horses due to that lifestyle.

a horse that cannot keep weight on will need to be in a different sort of care situation.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

My horses are on pasture board, and they get the same perks of horses on stall board. 

They are grained twice a day and their water is checked at those times and filled as needed. If I wanted a grain my BO doesn't feed, she would buy that grain instead for my horses and feed that.

In the winter they have a round bale, in the summer, they get hay to supplement their pasture.

If my horses are gaining too much weight, my BO cuts back on their feed. If they lose too much, she ups their grain. This is all without me needing to mention anything. 

Their pasture has a lean to that they use as desired.

If I wanted them blanketed, my BO would do it for me. I could either buy my own blankets or use the barns if there was a spare one. Blanketing would be extra however. 

In the summer, I am welcome to the barns fly masks but I have my own. If my BO notices that my horses got out of their fly mask and she has found it, she'll put them back on for me. 

When it's time to be dewormed it's included in my board. She'll deworm for me or I can do it myself. 

When it's time for the farrier, my horses will be brought in to be trimmed. Since I am a loyal customer that pays on time, i'm welcome to pay before or AFTER the farrier has trimmed them. Since the farrier isn't always out with a lot of notice this is very important to me, as I can't always get out in time to pay. If I have requested a change on how their trims are done, I can text how i'd like it done and she will relay it to the farrier. 

If one of my horses gets injured, she'll notify me. If I needed her to, she would doctor my horses. 

I am allowed full use of the facilities. 

If my BO is hauling somewhere; a show or trail ride, I am welcome to come along if I pay some gas money. 

Pasture board is different wherever you go. However, I am very blessed to have pretty much the best BO ever, the most drama free barn around, convenient location from my house AND it's affordable!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I've never heard of using the barns blankets/fly masks anywhere. That is a new one. But neat.

I schedule the farrier and vet appointments. Anyone that boards at my barn has always wanted to switch to my farrier if they didn't already use him once they see his work. And vets are provincial run here so everyone uses the same vet lol. I will hold for vet and farrier. Vets always bill to the owner after the appointments and I will pay for the farrier up front then tack it to the board bill after, same with worming.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Breakable;
how much is your board/ horse/month? and how much pastrue are they out on? just curious. sounds like you got a great place there.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

AlexandraV .. depends on your boarding contract. I would bring a horse in that appeared to have a problem on 2 1/2 acre pasture, and sometimes it took a while to catch a difficult horse.
If a horse had a problem I called the owner. If it was a cut, scrape i would cold hose it, rinse it off. I would fly spray when I fly sprayed my horses, if the owner left a bottle of fly spray, and I stated It was done at my convenience and it may not be daily .If the mask came off I would put it back on . I did not blanket , unblanket etc. That was up to the owner. If a horse was in a pen, and supplement was supplied i would feed that in the evenings. If the owner did not keep the supplement on hand, then it was up to them. I was not dealing with, oh I forgot to pick some up. I charged one fee. it was in the contract and verbal what and what not would be done. I usually did extra because of the horse.


----------



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

I pasture board, the paddocks are cleaned and rotated, fencing mainted, clean drinking water is provided. Hay can be sourced by the owner or we can sorce it

Horses are feed your own hard feed/grain the daily ration is mixed and stored in a shopping bag. The feed is put in your own feeder. All horses in the paddock must be feed or not at all (extra charge to separate horses for feeds) 

Rugs/fly masks are put on/taken off at an extra charge.

Spraying/medical care and the like can be done at extra cost

Everything else is up to the horse owner, however part of the contract states that the property owner can and will give the horse care if deemed necessary and charge you (you nominate an amount for vet fees in the event of an emergency) 

All in all very basic care but I'm happy my horse is happy living out 24/7 with her buddies


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I sent you a PM tinyliny.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think it depends on where you board and the agreement you have
We used to have what we call DIY boarders at the place I worked. Some had stables, some didn't
We did keep an eye on the horses and would deal with any emergencies, the water was done for them and hay was put out in the winter but anything else had to be negotiated and paid for separately. It wasn't essentially available either as we didn't have the time to be doing individual feeding or blanket changing for all the horses there.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Completely depends on your individual agreement. 

I have always boarded outdoors. And "extras" are always my responsibility (grain, blanketing, fly masks, etc).

But that may be different for you if you have a different arrangement. 

If you are unsure about what is or isn't covered, make sure to ASK.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I outdoor board all of my horses and really my barn goes above and beyond what I expect or feel necessary for no charge. For outdoor board I expect my horse to be outside 24/7 and only brought inside during an emergency. I expect them to be fed grain or hay (during winter) and then quite simply be a horse. (I think having someone just make sure no horses are dead in the feild goes without saying ;-) 

I have no problem paying an extra charge for any blanketing or the horse being inside (though my horses are NEVER blanketed unless there's a huge problem). 

I will say that if this is the first time your horse is being outside 24/7 then there will be slight problems. Most horses I see that go outside 24/7 from indoor/outdoor get cold easier, lack good winter hair, and have problems fighting with the herd for their ration of grain (and may get slightly ribby). In all my years of experience I've never had to intervene and after about the second or third year of being outside all the time they become well adjusted.


----------

